# Indiana Boy Gets Trapped Inside Vending Machine



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

From Firehouse.com:



> *ELKHART, Ind. (AP) -- A 3-year-old boy upset that his mother wouldn't let him use a crane vending machine to try to win a small stuffed animal took matters in his own hands. He climbed up the chute to get the prize himself.
> 
> Danielle Manges said she took her eyes off her son, James, for a moment to pick up a juice bottle he threw. When she looked up, he was in with the plush toys.
> 
> ...



Full text @ Firehouse.com


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

Boy, that would have been awesome, as the child, that is. I hate those machines, the damn claw has no grip! I would have loved to just reach in there and grab something for all the quarters I lost..


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2005)

LMAO!


----------



## Chimpie (May 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

This story made me want a claw machine...   


 :lol:   I bought a miniture claw machine on ebay.. it grabs small things in plastic bubbles. I'll prolly keep it for a while and then give it to someone or put in the ER too keep the desk jockies busy.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 24, 2005)

man this kid is having all the fun.... he is doing what some many adults want to do. 

WTG...


----------



## Phridae (May 24, 2005)

That happened in Wisconsin about a year ago. Same story that the mother turn away for a second and the kid was in the machine the next. 

The things kids get into....literally.


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

I think there is a problem with any vending machine that is not safeguarded enough to keep a 3 year old out.


On the other hand...He got to do what the rest of us can only wish already happened!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 24, 2005)

Man, I've never seen one of those machines big enough for a kid to climb into.

I may have to take a trip up to Elkhart next time I'm visiting Jenny's family.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 23 2005, 02:50 PM
> *From Firehouse.com:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! :lol: 

That has to be one of the funniest!!

But those two lines made me laugh the loudest!!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

There's a board on one of the local cable news stations near me... you should hear how all of these old birds cry "NEGLECT" because the mother went to get a camera... I think he was safe in there - where was he going to go, and he was laying on a bed of stuffed animals.

I just hope he didn't pee.  EWWWW.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:50 PM
> * There's a board on one of the local cable news stations near me... you should hear how all of these old birds cry "NEGLECT" because the mother went to get a camera... I think he was safe in there - where was he going to go, and he was laying on a bed of stuffed animals.
> 
> I just hope he didn't pee.  EWWWW. *


 Mom should have asked a member of the "Uh-Oh squad" to get it for her....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

I do agree, though, that a sick child prolly shouldn't be at Wal-Mart at 3am, even if they can't sleep.


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:55 PM
> * I do agree, though, that a sick child prolly shouldn't be at Wal-Mart at 3am, even if they can't sleep. *


 Yeah, but it isn't like brining you kid into a R-Rated movie at 10pm


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 27 2005, 12:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 27 2005, 12:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 01:55 PM
> * I do agree, though, that a sick child prolly shouldn't be at Wal-Mart at 3am, even if they can't sleep. *


Yeah, but it isn't like brining you kid into a R-Rated movie at 10pm [/b][/quote]
 OH, so that's what happened to you!  Explains so much!  When was this, last week?


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 27 2005, 02:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 27 2005, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH, so that's what happened to you!  Explains so much!  When was this, last week? [/b][/quote]
 Ow!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 27, 2005)

I think you've posted OW in at least 3 different threads... you know who you remind me of?

The one-armed vampire from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie) that she kills in the last scene...  he refuses to die, and sayd very loudly "oooh,,, owwww,  oh oh owwww"...


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 27 2005, 02:42 PM
> * I think you've posted OW in at least 3 different threads... you know who you remind me of?
> 
> The one-armed vampire from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie) that she kills in the last scene...  he refuses to die, and sayd very loudly "oooh,,, owwww,  oh oh owwww"... *


 So... I've got to up my post count....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 28, 2005)

Jon, did you go and get your head wedged in a toy machine trying to get a free toy after reading this?


They should have let him get a toy, that must have taken a lot of work. He does look sick though.. flushed. Too bad he couldn't flush himself from the machine.

I bet his mother put him in there for the media coverage, she'll prolly sue them now for negligence.

I'm just babbling.

I need a


----------



## rescuecpt (May 31, 2005)

A) you are a pill

B) don't take too many of them, they might make you normal.


----------



## ECC (May 31, 2005)

That would take one awfully BIG bottle!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 9, 2005)

Bump


----------

